# Are my units large enough?



## Speedbump (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a 2700 sq.ft. home.  Four bedrooms, two up and two down.  I have two Trane 2000 ton units.  One on each side of the home.  During summer months in Florida (Tampa area) neither unit will catch up and shut down between the hours of noon and 5:00PM.  I have Nest thermostats which probably help on the light bill.  The Tranes are probably 16 years old.  I just had them both serviced, the compressor units and the air handlers.  Same thing.

The attic's both have blown in insulation which is probably from the building of the home (1984).  Would more insulation help.  I know new, bigger units would help, but I'm not in a position to do that right now.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## frodo (Jun 3, 2016)

I was told by an AC guy.   2 1/2  ton per 1500 sq ft  


Last year I blew my attic with 12'' of insulation,  I could tell the difference immediately


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 3, 2016)

> Last year I blew my attic with 12'' of insulation, I could tell the difference immediately


Now that's encouraging Frodo.   Thanks, I'm going to look up insulation guys on Google local and get some estimates.  i'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2016)

From my AC guy. One ton per 400 sqft


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 4, 2016)

> From my AC guy. One ton per 400 sqft


In that case if he's right, my units are way undersized.  Each one is taking care (well almost) of 1350 sq. ft. and they are 2 ton units.
I called my electric company and they are going to come do an audit.  They check lots of things including the attic insulation and make recommendations.  If I need more insulation, they help pay for it.  Or at least it sounds that way.  They give you a list of contractors that you have to choose from, so I'm not sure how that works out.  If you use one of them, you get a certificate to give to the electric company.  I'll post back after June 17th when they show up and let everyone know how it went.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2016)

My house has a 4ton unit for 1800 sqft. I think the 400 per ton is for a perfect system. 

My rental has a 2.5 ton at 1500 sqft and it cools fine as well.


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2016)

I had a professional energy calc on my other house and they demanded that I install a 4.5 ton unit for 2200 sq ft. When I said I would upgrade to 5 tun, they insisted that I find a 4.5 ton. Yeah whatever, I just install 5 tons on all my houses anymore.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2016)

I was told going over di not hurt anything except it wont run as often.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 4, 2016)

To big is as bad as not big enough. You need a unit that will run enough to cool and remove moisture. If it doesn't cycle long enough, you don't remove the moisture in the air. Size does matter in HVAC.


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 4, 2016)

I've heard that too, too big doesn't get the humidity out of the air.

From what y'all are saying, mine are way too small.


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2016)

Obviously climate is a big concern on A/C units.


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 5, 2016)

> Obviously climate is a big concern on A/C units.


That and the humidity in Florida's summers is horrendous.


----------



## frodo (Jun 5, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> Now that's encouraging Frodo.   Thanks, I'm going to look up insulation guys on Google local and get some estimates.  i'll let you know how it works out.



you can rent the blower FREE at ho depot if you buy your insulation from them
they do require a $500.00 deposit ,


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 5, 2016)

> you can rent the blower FREE at ho depot if you buy your insulation from them


I don't fit well in the attic.  I used to be good at duck walking, but not anymore.


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> I don't fit well in the attic.  I used to be good at duck walking, but not anymore.



I've been in this house a year and a half and I don't know what my attic even looks like.


----------



## frodo (Jun 6, 2016)

good idea to check those attics out
I found a pack of love letters and a diamond ring in our attic in 1990

was not a big diamond,  but it was a diamond ring


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 6, 2016)

> I've been in this house a year and a half and I don't know what my attic even looks like.


If your over 50, it's a good idea to keep it that way!


> good idea to check those attics out
> I found a pack of love letters and a diamond ring in our attic in 199


Years ago, I found a box of butt plugs in our attic.  Just my luck!


----------

